

Legal options for hiring a psychiatrist for an uncooperative business partner? - techbio


======
zachster
Very interesting question. Obviously a different situation, but I was also
interested in this HN story today:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1926289>

There is a never-ending flow of startup advice dealing with all sorts of
business and technical hurdles we face. But some of these interpersonal issues
are just as (if not more) impactful to the success of a good company.

I've seen situations like this one deteriorate into ousting and proxy battles
and public opinion campaigns. And we all see it in the news from time to time.

Maybe this post is way lagged and it's from either M. Arrington or J.
Calacanis?!

Is there a need for a startup support network for dealing with more personal
issues?

There are a few articles touching on this, but they're more about individuals
coming forward in these situations:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/24/nyregion/24bigcity.html>
[http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4182/is_20010319/ai_...](http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4182/is_20010319/ai_n10143153/)
[http://www.ajc.com/business/entrepreneur-group-fights-
loneli...](http://www.ajc.com/business/entrepreneur-group-fights-
loneliness-526412.html)

------
techbio
Have professional experience with dissolving 1\. failed (general) partnerships
2\. with profitable businesses where 3\. the other guy is clearly nuts?

------
jasonmcalacanis
Ahhhhh... I wish I could answer this.

